# No compass or protractor, what should I do



## caters (Aug 27, 2015)

I know that this is more like sculpting than drawing but I am making solid figures by drawing a net and then where sides meet that don't meet in the net(like for example 2 side squares of a cube) taping it. 1 thing that is getting to me is that squares are easy to draw because their angles are 90 degrees and I know what 90 degrees looks like. But without a compass or a protractor an equilateral triangle is much harder to draw. But I essentially don't have them(I do have those but I can't find them). How am I going to draw an equilateral triangle now? Triangles are essential for most 3D shapes whether they be antiprisms, pyramids, octahedra, tetrahedra, icosahedra, stellations of 3D shapes, etc.

And most of those have equilateral triangles, not isosceles, not right, not scalene, but equilateral. A right triangle I can easily get by halving any rectangle or square or just knowing what 90 degrees looks like and connecting the 2 sides that have a right angle. Isosceles is easy as well, just pick a side length, draw 2 lines connected at a point of the same size, and then connect those 2 sides to form a triangle. Scalene is easy, just pick any 2 side lengths that aren't the same, nor have a 90 degree angle and connect them and boom, scalene triangle. Equilateral though is hard without a compass or a protractor. And even with a protractor, I often find that I need to redraw the triangle to get it equilateral.

So how am I ever going to get an equilateral triangle without a compass or a protractor? All I have that I can find is a straightedge and art supplies.


----------

